# Anywhere Decent around North Carolina?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Not familiar with NC but you may want to drive a bit further to WV


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok...

I am up for that.

Where in WV?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...waaaait a minute. _unfortunately_? _only _one week in december AND one week in february? damn, must be rough! 

WV's got snowshoe, which according to mapquest is about 9 hours from atlanta.

also, winterplace, canaan valley & timberline...none of which i've been to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

i'll tell you though, for snowshoe, if you stay at the Inn, there's a lil deli across the street (next to the route 66 store) that has awesome (and cheap) egg sandwiches for breakfast & yummy fudge!!!! i like to support the locals that run their own businesses there, as opposed to Intrawest, who pwns the mountain.
but the restaurant in the Inn (Betty's) is also decent, if you're trying to sit down to a hot breakfast & a screwdriver before heading out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

a quick search on google provided this lil tidbit of info:

NCSAA: Distances between North Carolina ski resorts and major cities

it shows how far atlanta is from the resorts in NC. no idea how good the resorts are, but you should be to look them up by name & get a pretty good idea if they're worth your drive.

edit:

here's the homepage for that site, that has links to all the resorts at the bottom of the page:

Official Site for the North Carolina Ski Areas Association


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, there are I think three resorts in NC. Ive never been to any of them, though. Va has a few... nothing spectacular. But like others said, WV isnt too much further of a drive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...waaaait a minute. _unfortunately_? _only _one week in december AND one week in february? damn, must be rough!
> 
> WV's got snowshoe, which according to mapquest is about 9 hours from atlanta.
> 
> also, winterplace, canaan valley & timberline...none of which i've been to.


Snowshoe is supposed to be decent. 9 hours isn't bad. Take off Friday and leave Thursday after work 

Haha yah... well I want to go to Snowmass more than 2 times 




N~R~G said:


> i'll tell you though, for snowshoe, if you stay at the Inn, there's a lil deli across the street (next to the route 66 store) that has awesome (and cheap) egg sandwiches for breakfast & yummy fudge!!!! i like to support the locals that run their own businesses there, as opposed to Intrawest, who pwns the mountain.
> but the restaurant in the Inn (Betty's) is also decent, if you're trying to sit down to a hot breakfast & a screwdriver before heading out.


Haha thanks for the tip... The sandwich sounds good but I don't drink 



N~R~G said:


> a quick search on google provided this lil tidbit of info:
> 
> NCSAA: Distances between North Carolina ski resorts and major cities
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I looked through google but was looking for real reviews 



REKER said:


> Yeah, there are I think three resorts in NC. Ive never been to any of them, though. Va has a few... nothing spectacular. But like others said, WV isnt too much further of a drive.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

I am "spoiled"... I don't think all 7 places have the acreage that snowmass has alone  hehe

None look excited however Sugar looks to be the "best" and most of the NC places offer twilight boarding so makes it more worthwhile!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

snowshoe is pretty decent, gets a good amount of natty snowfall each year, but i've never been there when it's had a good amount of pow, usually hardpackedness, even though it usually always snows when i'm there. it's fun though! and it does have night riding, just not at snowshoe...there's another smaller resort (silvercreek, i think) that you pass on the way up the mountain to snowshoe & you can use your snowshoe lift pass there for the night riding, i believe. either that or you get a discount with your snowshoe lift pass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Cool.

I am going to try Sugar with some friends... It's in NC but looks decent and appears to have A LOT of snow making equipment


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

The snowshoe pass includes Silvercreek.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

hey man im from nc, so i went to a place callecd cataloochee, which was closer to my town than beech mountain or sugar mountain, which are both in boone. depending on what you ride, i tended to prefer beech.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the details 

Will try them out!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Yo ok in North Carolina you have 
Beech Mt , hawk nest, and sugar mt all in the 
Banner elk area of north Carolina 
snow is hit or miss some years they have great snow fall others its hardly non at all most of them are up and running by thanksgiving weekend 

the businesses cator to tourons good food can be had at elks lodge across from the fire station alpine ski and top of the world for snow boarding
but top of the world is the best of the two alpine is for the skiers 
top of the world is fro board heads 

P.S the local college is lees McCray and the girls are easy 

HAVE FUN


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

girls are easy

hahaahaha

I have a fiancee... bad news for me!!!


----------

